# Bullets found on Mars?



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still looking for 25 caliber bullets, 60 to 75 grain, flat or round nose only. Any help will be appreciated.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's a couple year old classifieds ad that has a few boxes listed. He has an email at the top... might be worth seeing if its still valid and if he has them.

http://onyourownadventures.com/hunttalk/archive/index.php/t-251058.html

As they are discontinued from Hornady, its going to be pretty hard to find. Some internet searching turned up a few sites out of the country with what looks like some, but damned if I can figure what they say.

-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the only thing that would've got you more views would've been a title like, "sfw to spend expo tag money on mars conservation projects."


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Here's a couple year old classifieds ad that has a few boxes listed. He has an email at the top... might be worth seeing if its still valid and if he has them.
> 
> http://onyourownadventures.com/hunttalk/archive/index.php/t-251058.html
> 
> ...


Yeah, thanks. I emailed that guy. We're doing 1,000 to 2,000 cast bullets but I would like to get some jacketed 60 grains before they all disappear.

.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Goob, love this thread!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

BULLETS FOUND ON MARS???? It must be those son-a-b!tchin' longrange shooters!!!! I wonder what their dial-up was for that!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> BULLETS FOUND ON MARS???? It must be those son-a-b!tchin' longrange shooters!!!! I wonder what their dial-up was for that!


I tried to calculate the dial-up to Mars using a 338 RUM 250 gr Accucbond but the coriolis kicked my butt.

Hey Chuck, if you shoot at Mars do you go up and look for blood? I did but got hopelessly lost.



.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I missed a yellow-bellied Marsmot but I know I missed because it didn't drop on the spot.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, thanks. I emailed that guy. We're doing 1,000 to 2,000 cast bullets but I would like to get some jacketed 60 grains before they all disappear.
> 
> .


Why would they disappear? Are you seriously looking? If so I may have some, I will look in my stockpile.

Are they for a handgun or .257 Roberts?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Why would they disappear? Are you seriously looking? If so I may have some, I will look in my stockpile.
> 
> Are they for a handgun or .257 Roberts?


The son-in-law and I have model 62 Marlins in 256 Win Mag. The grandkids love them. I also have a semi-auto 256 Ferret that is like an M1 Carbine but in a .25 caliber, again the 256 Win Mag. Only one over the counter bullet was sold for the 256 Win Mag, a 60 gr round nose open point round by Winchester. The magazines and feed ramps on both rifles don't like pointed bullets and the guns perform best with projectiles under 75 gr..uh..not the weight, but the length being the issue.

The 60 grain jacketed bullets are for rabbit and varmint hunting. I have cast bullets for plinking.

I don't know why they're discontinued but I bet there's a box of them here and there all over the country.

thanks bowgy

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> I missed a yellow-bellied Marsmot but I know I missed because it didn't drop on the spot.


behave 


uh....top of da page!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The son-in-law and I have model 62 Marlins in 256 Win Mag. The grandkids love them. I also have a semi-auto 256 Ferret that is like an M1 Carbine but in a .25 caliber, again the 256 Win Mag. Only one over the counter bullet was sold for the 256 Win Mag, a 60 gr round nose open point round by Winchester. The magazines and feed ramps on both rifles don't like pointed bullets and the guns perform best with projectiles under 75 gr..uh..not the weight, but the length being the issue.
> 
> The 60 grain jacketed bullets are for rabbit and varmint hunting. I have cast bullets for plinking.
> 
> ...


 Ok, my father-in-law owned a sporting goods store in the 50's and 60's and when he passed away I acquired all of the left over shooting and reloading supplies. I know that there were some boxes of .257 Roberts Winchester X factory loaded ammo, that's why I asked, there are quite a few bullet calibers that I don't use, I will look through it and see if I have any.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I tried to calculate the dial-up for a 338 RUM 250 gr Accucbond but the coriolis kicked my butt.
> 
> Hey Chuck, if you shoot at Mars do you go up and look for blood? I did but got hopelessly lost.
> 
> ...


I can only guess what your doing there Goob !!! LOL.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Ok, my father-in-law owned a sporting goods store in the 50's and 60's and when he passed away I acquired all of the left over shooting and reloading supplies. I know that there were some boxes of .257 Roberts Winchester X factory loaded ammo, that's why I asked, there are quite a few bullet calibers that I don't use, I will look through it and see if I have any.


thank you sir

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'm still looking for 25 caliber bullets, 60 to 75 grain, flat or round nose only. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> .


 Sorry Goob, I don't have what you are looking for. I have 2 boxesof 117 gr Sierra Spitzer boat tail, 1/4 box of 100 gr Sierra spritzers, 1 box of Nosler Ballistic tip 115 gr, and 1/3 box of Remington 100 gr PTD Special.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm still looking for these 60 gr .25 caliber Hornady bullets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Today's your lucky day:






hornady 2510 For Sale – Buy hornady 2510 at GunBroker.com


Buy hornady 2510 online at GunBroker.com, the world's largest gun auction site. GunBroker.com has hornady 2510 for sale from thousands of trusted sellers.



www.gunbroker.com





-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I still have the spitzers if you are interested. 100 gr, 117 gr and 115 gr


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> I still have the spitzers if you are interested. 100 gr, 117 gr and 115 gr


Thanks, I'm good there. 

Need the little round nose ones for 256 Win Mag, 25-20 Win and 25 Rem. All have tubular magazines.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks, I'm good there.
> 
> Need the little round nose ones for 256 Win Mag, 25-20 Win and 25 Rem. All


Pm sent


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

When I read the thread title my immediate thought was, "Now I know where that D&%$ bullet went when I missed that deer. It is the only thing that makes sense of the complete airball I made many moons ago on a little buck. Now I know!! Thank you for finding that bullet for me. Hmmm....Mars...who'd a thunk it?


----------

